# Just when you thought you'd seen everything cats can get "UP" to...



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

there's this


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! That's a Heart Stopper!
Thank goodness the cat was hanging on! Unbelievable!
Thanks for sharing Stryker! 
S.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay, I have now officially seen everything!!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

That's scary!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Incredible story. The cat is the club's mascot. Lucky the pilot spotted him up in the wing and turned back. That's got to be 2 lives gone :0)


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Dumine said:


> I have now officially seen _*everything*_!!


Careful with that '_everything_' word, Dumine....tomorrow will come too !

Meantime, it sure gives "_*riding high*_" a whole new meaning.......takes it to...well,.....another level, so-to-speak.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had lots of "earworms"......this video has become a mindworm for me today......e.g. :

It also gives a whole new definition to.....*Fe-breze*


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh No! Just getting the 'Evil Broken' picture icon!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my!!! Kitty got to see a mighty fine view


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw this today but don't think I would be smiling. I think I would have been scared to death that the cat would have fallen off. I like that the news always tells you up front that the cat was ok.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

What an amazing footage! Lol. Can't believe the lady didn't see the kitty til later, but I guess she was too focused on the view below!

Hopefully the cat learned its lesson about appropriate places to hide in a hangar.


----------

